# Where to study in europe?



## shinoh (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all,

So I wanted to be a chef since I remember myself. In primary school I would bribe all my teachers with chocolate cake muwahahaha. In junior high cooking made me the center of female attention, not that I intentionally looked for it, but still nice  I always wanted to own a restaurant it could be even a very small one as long as its mine and as long as I can prepare delicious food. Cooking and eating are the most important things in my life and I'm always very happy when I can eat something that tastes great, that is the reason why I want to own a restaurant. I want people to be as happy as me when they take a bite of my food, oh god, that would be the best feeling, even if I only had 1 customer, if it's a happy customer, I'm happy. Ok, I'm drifting away from the point...

So, I did go to some short few days cooking courses and attend this sunday cooking school for kids and now I want to pursue my dream with all my might. 

I'd like to ask you all to help me choosing the correct way to approach this. First of all, there are no cooking courses offered in my country, the only cooking course in a community college is 3 years and you end up working in a pickle factory aaaaaand there's no such thing as internship in my country as well, so you can't just go to a restaurant and ask to help them out, they will freak out and kill you. So its a no no. I heard somethings about the HRC Academy in Bulgaria, its a 2 years program with 2 paid internships and reasonable tuition fees, but there are rumors that it's very bad. My budget is very veeeeery tight so I can't possible afford FERRANDI no way in hell! and I heard that you can study in France for free! lies! or is it? I was considering cordon blue paris/london I dont want to apply for the full program, what if I dont like it. But I was wondering if I only got the basic certificate and left, could I possibly get a job in a kitchen? does that basic certificate course has a meaning or is it just nothing at all!? Anyways I would like to hear your suggestions where could i obtain a cooking degree in europe and not pay 3242523 for tuition.

Thanks in advance 

Shinoh


----------



## cook and school (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear Culinary Student !

Everyone likes getting something for nothing; the money also plays a part but it's even sweeter when you're surrounded by people who've paid full whack.

If you want general advice, don't be afraid to search via internet around to different schools and remember to never give up. Simply stated, they are at your service and it is their pleasure to be at your service. Nobody will invest in an uncertain, suspicious, secretive, introverted, very bad rumors and cunning environment. A serious hospitality school will be pleased to assist straightforward applicants with their asking queries. Check out and look at "Recognized Cook Studies":
Good Luck

1# There are some schools globally. WACS: World Association of Chefs Societies www.worldchefs.org
2# ICCA International Centre for Culinary Arts, a world-class culinary training centre,

accredited by City & Guilds, London, www.iccadubai.ae 
3# City Unity College, Hospitality Department www.alpine.edu.gr  
A simple Certificate it costs: ~4950 euro. "Certificate in Culinary Operations"
1 semester studies, 1 semester paid internship placement in 5 stars hotel or restaurant.
4# http://swissalpinecenter.com Alpine Center, Switzerland, Algeria, India


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Psst.....

(keep quite about this, it's Europe's biggegst secret).

European cooks and bakers don't have a "culinary school", at least not like the N.American schools.

The Euro's have apprenticeships.  You work 4 days and go to school 1 day.  Been this way for, oh.. maybe a hundred years now, I guess.

Be wary of culinary schools, for they focus only on knowledge.  This is very important, but the knowledge HAS to come with the experience.  Nothing worse than someone who knows how to do something but doesn't have the experience to do it.

Hope this helps


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

IN A GOOD UNIVERSITY


----------

